# Udder Critique



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi there, I wonder if you would humour me with an udder critique, now that I have some udders happening?  This is an ND, FF, 12 hour fill, at 7 weeks post partum. Thanks! _ETA: For escutcheon reference, the white hair above her udder is the tip of her vulva._


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry, I'm no good at udders but hopefully someone else can do her.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I like how round and high her udder is. Teats may be a big far apart, but I like the size of them. Fore and rear attachments are nice. To me her udder looks too far back.


----------



## GarnetHillDairyGoats (Aug 1, 2014)

The escutcheon is the right shape but could be a bit higher. The medial suspensory ligament is good. The teats are farther apart then preferred and also the tears could be a bit larger. The confirmation diagram on AGS shows that the udder being far back is good.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd like to see her much higher in the escutcheon, with more centrally placed teats, and more extension of fore. Nice rear arch going on there, nice medial, good capacity, and decent sized teats. Not too bad for a Nigerian.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, folks! You said about what I was expecting to hear. Her teats seem to be getting bigger with handling; certainly the milk is flowing more easily since I've started milking her. She was bred to a buck whose mom had a nice udder, so fingers crossed for her daughters!


----------

